# Edible? Need ID.



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Can anyone ID this for me? Is the berries edible?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks a little like bush honeysuckle to me. If so, the berries are poisonous.
Here's a link with some good id info;
http://www.fosc.org/RIP/BushHoneysuckle.htm


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm thinking some type of honeysuckle as well. I'm just not familiar enough w/them to say for sure. But, the ones I've seen do have the opposite branching like this has, and they do get berries.


----------



## spiritrider (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks like winterberry to me.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Don't believe it's a winterberry. That's a member of the holly family and has alternate branching. This has opposite.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't know what its called, but we have something here that looks like it could be the same. I have always been told that the berries are poisonous, my husband tasted one once and it was quite bitter.


----------



## MrsRaspberry (Sep 21, 2004)

I'd vote for honeysuckle too! Invasive around here so we get rid of them.


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

Not edible, but I don't know what it is.


Wild Roots Farms Pompey, NY.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

I also vote for honeysuckle. The tend to grow in pairs like in the picture.


----------

